
Rumor: Apple's new MacBooks [might not] have Intel chipsets - fiaz
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/stories/2008/07/28/daily18.html
======
jm4
This is click bait. As one of the commenters on the original article points
out, all this means is that Apple may use a _chipset_ that's not manufactured
by Intel but will continue to use Intel CPUs. This is hardly worth reporting.

~~~
saurabh
I think it is worth reporting considering this as a move by Apple to thwart
piracy of OS X.

